# Shifter knob measurements?



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I need to know the thread size and pitch for a shifter knob on a 1985 Quantum (not Syncro), 5 speed. My knob has come apart. Thanks.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

edselsouth1 said:


> I need to know the thread size and pitch for a shifter knob on a 1985 Quantum (not Syncro), 5 speed. My knob has come apart. Thanks.


 
AFAIK it's *11mm x 1.5* for both the Quantum & Dasher. 


J.R. 
SoCal


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shifter knob size...*

krautwhiz...... Thanks for your reply. Now, to find a new shifter knob. Original VW would be nice.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

It is actually a M12x1.50. Not a M11


----------

